# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Mr. Ment1on 12 Weeks Out LOG.

## MrMent1on

*12 WEEKS OUT 223lbs*
OK Bros. I decided to do a 12 weeks out Log starting today. Competition is July 15th. I'll do this with new pictures every monday. I'm trying to loose weight as slow as possible to keep as much muscles as possible. I'm going to need your HELP!! Especially Doc & Mike but from everyone as well. Feel free to critique.
Here is my Stats as of this morning 
Height 5'9" 
Weight 223lbs dry
Arms 20"
waist 33"
legs 28"
Chest 53"
and what looks like 10% BF. I tried to get a hydrostatic wei***n (underwater wei***ng = accurate, true BF%) but none of these freaking colleges got back to me.
Here is my problem and this is where I need help. I tend to loose too much muscle mass when I diet down. if I'm 10% BF @ 223lbs then I need to loose 7%BF which equals to about 15.61 lbs, lets say 16lbs of BF then i'd say drop another 10 lbs of water equalling - 26lbs leaving me at 197lbs. thats my goal.. does this sound logical ?? Tell me what do you guys think

----------


## C_Bino

Good stuff bro, Ill definitely check in on your progress throughout. Hydrostatic weigh-ins are hard to get sometimes. I knoe my university was too cheap to let me do it. 
Your goal sounds good (weight wise). As far as losing the muscle mass I have found (while cutting this past time) that if I keep my carbs up its not too bad, obviously limit them before bed etc, and it may mean a bit more cardio and lotsa glutamine but honestly when I kept the carbs higher (only oatmeal and yams) I definitely stayed stronger and retained the mucle.

Best of luck man.

----------


## mwolffey

look great bro, great v shape...legs could use some overall size, but ive seen pics of you cut and you have insane definition, so i would not worry...overall great..back pics please. Ill be reading this thread alot....

----------


## IBdmfkr

Looking great Ment1on.. Mind posting a typical days diet while "offseason" and how you'd change it going into your 12wk out? Curious to know your calorie intake/day etc.. GOODLUCK on the show!

----------


## *Narkissos*

Looking Crazy big A  :Thumps Up:  

Your goal sounds logical too by the way

----------


## MrMent1on

> Good stuff bro, Ill definitely check in on your progress throughout. Hydrostatic weigh-ins are hard to get sometimes. I knoe my university was too cheap to let me do it. 
> Your goal sounds good (weight wise). As far as losing the muscle mass I have found (while cutting this past time) that if I keep my carbs up its not too bad, obviously limit them before bed etc, and it may mean a bit more cardio and lotsa glutamine but honestly when I kept the carbs higher (only oatmeal and yams) I definitely stayed stronger and retained the mucle.
> 
> Best of luck man.


Yes I did that the last time and retained my strength almost to the end. so this time I'll try it with even more carbs and see what happens.

----------


## MrMent1on

> look great bro, great v shape...legs could use some overall size, but ive seen pics of you cut and you have insane definition, so i would not worry...overall great..back pics please. Ill be reading this thread alot....


I would like some more overall size, but that all comes with time. Let me see if I could edit in a back picture. There you go back picture just edit in, but that back double bicep does no justice for me, I didnt lean back.

----------


## marcus300

Looking good and on target, am sure you will be at your goal on time, you said you are lossing to much muscle size while dieting, how are you dieting reducing carbs? at what rate? have you tried cycling carbs?

----------


## MrMent1on

> Looking great Ment1on.. Mind posting a typical days diet while "offseason" and how you'd change it going into your 12wk out? Curious to know your calorie intake/day etc.. GOODLUCK on the show!


To be honest I could be a whole lot bigger. my problem is eating. i eat whatever with just watching my protein intake and I dont eat enough. My first 4 weeks are I just drop junk food and sugar, then the next 4 weeks is to go from white rice and potatos to brown and sweet potatos, keep in mind I do not want to lose no more than 1 to 2lbs a week. hopefully with a cleaner diet I wouldnt mind if i could add a few pounds, being that i'm still eating white rice and potatos. I'll be doing as Bino says more carbs and more cardio. I usually dont do cardio until 3 weeks out.

----------


## MrMent1on

> Looking Crazy big A  
> 
> Your goal sounds logical too by the way


Thanks bro, I like that 2012 photo  :LOL:  you'll probably be bigger than that Iin 6 years with your knowledge.

----------


## MrMent1on

> Looking good and on target, am sure you will be at your goal on time, you said you are lossing to much muscle size while dieting, how are you dieting reducing carbs? at what rate? have you tried cycling carbs?


I've never tried cycling carbs. I never took it that serious. My first show I basically depleted myself too much of carbs, my last show which was my 4th show I kept my carbs at about 150gm then 50gm 3 weeks out which was too soon.. kept most of my strength almost to the end. so this time I'll try even more carbs, I'll just do as Bino suggested more carbs and more cardio. If there's anyone here who as kept most of their muscle mass while dieting for a show can map out a carb intake for me to go by i'll gladly follow.

----------


## IBdmfkr

> To be honest I could be a whole lot bigger. my problem is eating. i eat whatever with just watching my protein intake and I dont eat enough. My first 4 weeks are I just drop junk food and sugar, then the next 4 weeks is to go from white rice and potatos to brown and sweet potatos, keep in mind I do not want to lose no more than 1 to 2lbs a week. hopefully with a cleaner diet I wouldnt mind if i could add a few pounds, being that i'm still eating white rice and potatos. I'll be doing as Bino says more carbs and more cardio. I usually dont do cardio until 3 weeks out.


Sick genetics bro...

----------


## MrMent1on

> Sick genetics bro...


Ultimately I'd love to get to where Dave Palumbo and Dexter Jackson is where they dont have to do cardio or very little if any.

----------


## doittoit

Hey man u look swole! much improved from your last comp pick(and i thought that one was good!) lol.....i think u are maybe even abit under 10%, definatley not over, it seems u are just holding water maybe from the hgh/aas?

----------


## doittoit

oh ya, what is your offseason diet like macro wise approx?.....u said u eat whatever, as long as protein is ample, thats very similar to me, i dont for that clean bulk stuff!

----------


## MrMent1on

> oh ya, what is your offseason diet like macro wise approx?.....u said u eat whatever, as long as protein is ample, thats very similar to me, i dont for that clean bulk stuff!


You are correct I hold a lot of water because I intake a lot of water. Here's a overview of off season and this is not everyday but to the most extreme
meal 1: 2 packs instant oatmeal w/2 scoop protein 
meal 2: shake
meal 3: solid meal (brown stew chicked with rice and peas)
meal 4: solid meal (anything, like cheese stake sandwish w/ice cream) lol
ultra fuel Pre WO
Gym 
ultra fuel Post WO
meal 5:shake 
Meal 6: sloid meal (typically half chicken with shripm fried rice chinese food) lol 
I try to get in over 350 to 400 gm protein. carbs I know is sky high. 200gm of carbs just from those 2 ultra fuel.
The average guy do not follow this it will get you fat, make sure you have a pretty fast metabolism to eat like this.

----------


## bigsd67

dude you suck...i wish i could eat that way and stay under 10%...i forgot what ice cream tastes like.

----------


## getnlarge18

> To be honest I could be a whole lot bigger. my problem is eating. i eat whatever with just watching my protein intake and I dont eat enough. My first 4 weeks are I just drop junk food and sugar, then the next 4 weeks is to go from white rice and potatos to brown and sweet potatos, keep in mind I do not want to lose no more than 1 to 2lbs a week. hopefully with a cleaner diet I wouldnt mind if i could add a few pounds, being that i'm still eating white rice and potatos. I'll be doing as Bino says more carbs and more cardio. I usually dont do cardio until 3 weeks out.



WTF? I wish *I* could diet like that and come in looking as good as you do! You've definitely got your genes working for you! As far as the cycling carbs, most people I've spoken to have said that they notice more loss of lean mass when they do that. Quicker fat loss, but at the expense of some muscle...

----------


## MrMent1on

> WTF? I wish *I* could diet like that and come in looking as good as you do! You've definitely got your genes working for you! As far as the cycling carbs, most people I've spoken to have said that they notice more loss of lean mass when they do that. Quicker fat loss, but at the expense of some muscle...


Hey Hun heard you kicked ass in your last figure competition. *ATTENTION* everyone, This girl beat out 293 competitors last week, and picked up not one but two small sponsorships. We are talking in a few years Miss Olypima Figure here, I applaud you and dont blush you deserve for me to blow you up like this, so i believe everyone here would like to see your pictures so go ahead and block out your face and post your pictures right here in this forum. just dont get mad at me for blowing you up like this, I did it out of love LOL.

----------


## train410

this is going to be good bro good luck to you sounds like you have it all mapped out

----------


## getnlarge18

> Hey Hun heard you kicked ass in your last figure competition. *ATTENTION* everyone, This girl beat out 293 competitors last week, and picked up not one but two small sponsorships. We are talking in a few years Miss Olypima Figure here, I applaud you and dont blush you deserve for me to blow you up like this, so i believe everyone here would like to see your pictures so go ahead and block out your face and post your pictures right here in this forum. just dont get mad at me for blowing you up like this, I did it out of love LOL.


LMAO @ 293 competitors. Uh...not even close! BUT...I did come in my best shape so far and placed 7th in my class. Not bad for my 2nd show. I'll post some pics soon...

----------


## MrMent1on

> LMAO @ 293 competitors. Uh...not even close! BUT...I did come in my best shape so far and placed 7th in my class. Not bad for my 2nd show. I'll post some pics soon...


Ops. I got that wrong, I did get that email on my phone, then lost it. Ok so there were a shit load of come figure competitors 113 to be exact and you came 7th in your class. you still kicked ass. and will continue kicking ass because you will only get better and better over time. I'll be there.

----------


## getnlarge18

You know it! I actually had both a judge and a prominent photographer tell me that I've got Pro-potential....very encouraging!

----------


## getnlarge18

*cough*...sorry for hijacking this.. Back to your journal!

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I think you are starting on a good note...you already look great for 12 weeks out...i will review this thread by the weekend and put in my 0.02cents...in any case good luck Bro...not like you willneed it...XXL

----------


## MrMent1on

> I think you are starting on a good note...you already look great for 12 weeks out...i will review this thread by the weekend and put in my 0.02cents...in any case good luck Bro...not like you willneed it...XXL


Thanks Mike, you know i'll be looking for your input.

----------


## FranKieC

Good luck bro

----------


## IBdmfkr

:LOL: 
Nice avatar Frankie!

Ment1on, yea it's nice having a fast metabolism but even so you have some great genetics to be able to eat like that an keep a physique like that. I have to eat high calorie/clean foods to obtain the most growth.. Lookin good.

----------


## mwolffey

you look great bro

----------


## MrMent1on

> Nice avatar Frankie!
> 
> Ment1on, yea it's nice having a fast metabolism but even so you have some great genetics to be able to eat like that an keep a physique like that. I have to eat high calorie/clean foods to obtain the most growth.. Lookin good.


I'll tell you if it wasn't like that for me then I'd probable be a fat ass because I cannot eat clean food all year round only for those 3 months.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

What has worked pretty good for me in the past is carb cycling...what i have done at a lighter weight then you (200lbs) is something like this
day1 carbs 100gm protein 350gm
day2 carbs 150gm protein 300gm
day3 carbs 200gm protein 250gm
day4 carbs 100gm protein 350gm
day5 carbs 150gm protein 300gm
day6 carbs 350gm protein 300gm
day7 carbs 150gm protein 300gm
I would basicly cycle micronutrients and not just carbs...fat i would keep the same on all days and most of it coming from *****s3&6s...on day 6 which was saturday for me i would carb load, i would take in 350-400gm of carbs and recharge my system...this allowed me to loose 1-2lbs each week while staying full and maintaing my strength...hope thathelps a bit...i will be closely watchin your journal Bro...good luck and i know you will knock 'em out...XXL

----------


## mwolffey

your arms look great in that side chest pose, if you get a chance id like to see a side tricept, its my favorite...yoyu look like you will cut nicely bro

----------


## MrMent1on

> What has worked pretty good for me in the past is carb cycling...what i have done at a lighter weight then you (200lbs) is something like this
> day1 carbs 100gm protein 350gm
> day2 carbs 150gm protein 300gm
> day3 carbs 200gm protein 250gm
> day4 carbs 100gm protein 350gm
> day5 carbs 150gm protein 300gm
> day6 carbs 350gm protein 300gm
> day7 carbs 150gm protein 300gm
> I would basicly cycle micronutrients and not just carbs...fat i would keep the same on all days and most of it coming from *****s3&6s...on day 6 which was saturday for me i would carb load, i would take in 350-400gm of carbs and recharge my system...this allowed me to loose 1-2lbs each week while staying full and maintaing my strength...hope thathelps a bit...i will be closely watchin your journal Bro...good luck and i know you will knock 'em out...XXL


Good looking out bro, that will help m eout a lot.

----------


## MrMent1on

> your arms look great in that side chest pose, if you get a chance id like to see a side tricept, its my favorite...yoyu look like you will cut nicely bro


Bro I just started my diet so not much definition there, you wanna see definition just wait til the last week.. but here's your request. forgive the gut, I forgot to pull it in lol.

----------


## *Narkissos*

I don't even know what to say A... but THICK AS HELL!

----------


## MrMent1on

> I don't even know what to say A... but THICK AS HELL!


If onyl I could keep that thickness and loose the fat and water, lol but the fat and water is what makes me look thick, lol :LOL:

----------


## mwolffey

> Bro I just started my diet so not much definition there, you wanna see definition just wait til the last week.. but here's your request. forgive the gut, I forgot to pull it in lol.




you will cut great...good luck bro, ill be keeping an eye in this thread like i said :Wink/Grin:

----------


## MrMent1on

*11 WEEKS OUT 220lbs.*
Ok Bros heres my Monday pictures update. After cleaning up my diet. Meaning just dropping sugar and all junk food and eating clean. I drop 3lbs this pass week. like I stated my goal is to drop no more than 1 to 2 pounds a week. All is well and going fine.

----------


## *Narkissos*

Gad..

----------


## Big Bapper

Looking on target Bro.

----------


## Kale

Fvck. You win bro !!!!!

----------


## Iron freak

looking good bro.glad I dont compete around NYC

----------


## doctorherb

> looking good bro.glad I dont compete around NYC



haha...he is a freak indeed!!

----------


## C_Bino

Great stuff man, you can actually see small changes already, you look like you are really going about it the right way, you are already so lean that you can take it slow and really dial in when you need to, I think its gonna end up really great by the end. 
You also seem a little darker in the new pics (possibly lighting) but it makes a difference and shows some deeper cuts especially in the ab area. Great stuff bro. Cant wait to see the next 9 weeks.

----------


## 1buffsob

Very impressive bud.  :Thumps Up:  Also, crazy hair. :Smilie: 

I'll be checking in, good luck.

1buffsob

----------


## MrMent1on

Thanks guys for all the possitive comments. really means a lot. makes me wanna keep pushing. you guys are the best.

----------


## Steele

keep the journal up, i am a competitor as well and think its great to compare diet strategies and progress. -STEELE

----------


## SPIKE

Looking great buddy!!! Now down to business........

You're trying to drop 7% in roughly 12 weeks. That's about 1% every week and a half, gets difficult trying to not lose and LBM dropping bf% that quickly. I like what Mike lined up as far as diet. What is your total macro intake and how much of it is from fat?

How's the cardio looking? Intensity, duration and time of day? Split or all at once?

Hpw much water have you lost in the past with the aid of your diuretic? You stated that you intend to lose about 10lbs. I figured way more then that so I"m curious as to what you've lost in the past.

Looking very thick and I"m with Bino, definitely already some improvements just in a week.

Curious to what your cycle looks like. Any LR3?

----------


## chest6

Man I dont know how you eat all that and stay lean..lucky  :Smilie: 

Good journal so far..keep up the hard work. I'll be keepin an eye on it.

----------


## MrMent1on

> Looking great buddy!!! Now down to business........
> 
> You're trying to drop 7% in roughly 12 weeks. That's about 1% every week and a half, gets difficult trying to not lose and LBM dropping bf% that quickly. I like what Mike lined up as far as diet. What is your total macro intake and how much of it is from fat?
> 
> How's the cardio looking? Intensity, duration and time of day? Split or all at once?
> 
> Hpw much water have you lost in the past with the aid of your diuretic? You stated that you intend to lose about 10lbs. I figured way more then that so I"m curious as to what you've lost in the past.
> 
> Looking very thick and I"m with Bino, definitely already some improvements just in a week.
> ...


Jay Waddup! Let me try to answer most of your questions. I didnt get to do a hydrostatic weigh-in so 10% was a guesstimation. most people guess less than 10%, could be less. however I know its almost impossible to loose weight without loosing a single LBM. however my goal is to walk that thin line of the very least, I know I cannot do it because I do not get that serious about my diet. I do not use a microscope and measure everything. I try to get in about 300 to 350 protein per day, which is most important to me then do around 225mg carbs til 8 weeks out before dropping to 150mg. fat I dont count I just take 1 teaspoon flaxseed oil with protein only meal. as fat as cardio goes... last show I did not touch cardio til 3 weeks out and I'll post a picture what I looked like on game day. this time I'll probably start 6 weeks out with lite cardio. because I am trying to loose theweight slower. its a task for me to cycle carbs I'm lazy bro. but I know Mike know exactly what he's talking about.
Diuretic aids about 10lbs of water in the past.
Here is a picture of my last competition
vvvvvv

----------


## hauss man

you look awesome in that pic 

good luck with everything

----------


## getnlarge18

Definitely looking good! I'm happy to be offseason (well...sorta happy...long story), but I'm really excited to follow yours!! Keep up the good work and I can't wait to see the final product! You're gonna rock 'em!

----------


## mwolffey

good bro, im loving the v-taper, much like me...keep it going

----------


## SPIKE

> Jay Waddup! Let me try to answer most of your questions. I didnt get to do a hydrostatic weigh-in so 10% was a guesstimation. most people guess less than 10%, could be less. however I know its almost impossible to loose weight without loosing a single LBM. however my goal is to walk that thin line of the very least, I know I cannot do it because I do not get that serious about my diet. I do not use a microscope and measure everything. I try to get in about 300 to 350 protein per day, which is most important to me then do around 225mg carbs til 8 weeks out before dropping to 150mg. *fat I dont count I just take 1 teaspoon flaxseed oil with protein only meal.* as fat as cardio goes... last show I did not touch cardio til 3 weeks out and I'll post a picture what I looked like on game day. this time I'll probably start 6 weeks out with lite cardio because I am trying to loose theweight slower. its a task for me to cycle carbs I'm lazy bro. but I know Mike know exactly what he's talking about.
> Diuretic aids about 10lbs of water in the past.
> Here is a picture of my last competition
> vvvvvv


A teaspoon or Tablespoon? Sounds like its just once a day. Is it once a day or with every protein meal?


This sounds much better, at least 6 weeks out.

----------


## MrMent1on

> Definitely looking good! I'm happy to be offseason (well...sorta happy...long story), but I'm really excited to follow yours!! Keep up the good work and I can't wait to see the final product! You're gonna rock 'em!


Hey Gorgeous, thanks for stopping by and checking in on me.

----------


## SPIKE

> Hey Gorgeous, thanks for stopping by and checking in on me.



What am I, saw dust?  :AaGreen22:

----------


## SVTMuscle*

can someone say IFBB?

damn man, your thick as hell. i cant wait to see you 1 week out!

----------


## getnlarge18

> What am I, saw dust?



Not necessarily Jay....but wouldn't you be a little worried if he called YOU "gorgeous"???  :What?:  

Arthur...of course! I'll be following you the whole way!

----------


## doctorherb

damn, you got me excited Ment...I know your gon make us proud!...get ya mind right son!!

----------


## MrMent1on

> A teaspoon or Tablespoon? Sounds like its just once a day. Is it once a day or with every protein meal?
> 
> 
> This sounds much better, at least 6 weeks out.


sorry bro. I meant tablespoon and I do that twice a day.

----------


## MrMent1on

> damn, you got me excited Ment...I know your gon make us proud!...get ya mind right son!!


Keep me in line bro.. especially when it gets down to 3 weeks out. its seems to be the freaking toughest weeks of all mentally. I'm glad I did this LOG because now i feel obligated and cannot let anyone down. Thanks guys. oh and gorgeous Gal. Kris you know I couldn't leave you out. Thanks for the support.

----------


## MrMent1on

> damn, you got me excited Ment...I know your gon make us proud!...get ya mind right son!!


Damn Doc I wish I had your hamstrings and calves.. my weakest area.

----------


## Iron freak

> Damn Doc I wish I had your hamstrings and calves.. my weakest area.


weakness,get that word out of your head :No No:  .eat less carbs than you wont be able to think at all.lol

----------


## Big Bapper

> Not necessarily Jay....but wouldn't you be a little worried if he called YOU "gorgeous"???  
> 
> Arthur...of course! I'll be following you the whole way!


I would be worried if MrMen1on called me "gorgeous". :1laugh: 




> Keep me in line bro.. especially when it gets down to 3 weeks out. its seems to be the freaking toughest weeks of all mentally. I'm glad I did this LOG because now i feel obligated and cannot let anyone down. Thanks guys. oh and gorgeous Gal. Kris you know I couldn't leave you out. Thanks for the support.


We are all here for you Ment, Believe me you are not going to let anyone down. From your pics you have nothing to worry about bro you look right were you should be. You are going to do us all proud.

Respect




> What am I, saw dust?


Thats worrying.........Maybe its the long hair that does it for ya Jay. LOL

----------


## MrMent1on

> What am I, saw dust?


Bro. you might as well be cause you dont look anything like her  :1laugh:

----------


## Big Bapper

Sounds like your in Loooooooooooouve Big man.

Who cares about what MrMent1on looks like. I want to see pics of getnlarge18. Only joking Bro. Respect.

----------


## MrMent1on

> Sounds like your in Loooooooooooouve Big man.


 :LOL:  




> Who cares about what MrMent1on looks like. I want to see pics of getnlarge18. Only joking Bro. Respect.


I doubt that will happen. might get a glimps if you do some research, lol.

----------


## SPIKE

> Not necessarily Jay....but wouldn't you be a little worried if he called YOU "gorgeous"???


 :LOL:  I was referring to the part about dropping by  :LOL:

----------


## Big Bapper

Hold on now you want to go to his home ??

I think you could have a stalker MrMent1on.




> I doubt that will happen. might get a glimps if you do some research, lol.


 
Would do but I am happy with the babe I have at home here now. So I cant be searching the net looking at cute babes, but if you were to send me a pm um..............

----------


## MrMent1on

> Would do but I am happy with the babe I have at home here now. So I cant be searching the net looking at cute babes, but if you were to send me a pm um..............


Research right here on AR bro.. yo! BB hows the size coming along. pack on some quality since your show?

----------


## getnlarge18

> Research right here on AR bro..


Yep! If you search, I have a few faceless pics posted of me in the forums...

----------


## lucabratzi

> Jay Waddup! Let me try to answer most of your questions. I didnt get to do a hydrostatic weigh-in so 10% was a guesstimation. most people guess less than 10%, could be less. however I know its almost impossible to loose weight without loosing a single LBM. however my goal is to walk that thin line of the very least, I know I cannot do it because I do not get that serious about my diet. I do not use a microscope and measure everything. I try to get in about 300 to 350 protein per day, which is most important to me then do around 225mg carbs til 8 weeks out before dropping to 150mg. fat I dont count I just take 1 teaspoon flaxseed oil with protein only meal. as fat as cardio goes... last show I did not touch cardio til 3 weeks out and I'll post a picture what I looked like on game day. this time I'll probably start 6 weeks out with lite cardio. because I am trying to loose theweight slower. its a task for me to cycle carbs I'm lazy bro. but I know Mike know exactly what he's talking about.
> Diuretic aids about 10lbs of water in the past.
> Here is a picture of my last competition
> vvvvvv


what weight were u at in this pic...nice log and like everyone said u thick as hell bro...will def. follow this log...good luck...

----------


## rodge

damn bro you look thick as hell,great job very impressive.

good luck with the prep and we are here to support you mentally.

-rodge

----------


## Big Bapper

> Research right here on AR bro.. yo! BB hows the size coming along. pack on some quality since your show?


Filling out real good thanks Bro, training hard and plan on doing a Mr.Universe quailifer next year. So its going to be a big year for me. Hope all is going well with your own prep as if I need ask. OF COURSE ITS GOING WELL !!

Respect

----------


## Big Bapper

> Yep! If you search, I have a few faceless pics posted of me in the forums...


On my way to do that just now.

----------


## Big Bapper

Very Impressed...........MrMent1on was right your a babe for sure getnlarge18 and a great body aswell. Do you do Fitness or figure ?? Keep up the good work. If you have any more pics feel welcome to post.

Big Bapper.

----------


## MrMent1on

> Very Impressed...........MrMent1on was right your a babe for sure getnlarge18 and a great body aswell. Do you do Fitness or figure ?? Keep up the good work. If you have any more pics feel welcome to post.
> 
> Big Bapper.


Bro this girl is going places. she's a HOT figure competitor, She just did 2 shows back to back, last show last week she took third. she has many many good years ahead of her. Yes she is a HOTTIE!!  :Asskiss:   :LOL:

----------


## getnlarge18

Thanks Big Bapper! I do figure. I love *watching* fitness, but the whole routine thing just isn't my style. 

A~ Quit talking me up! You're embarassing me  :Big Grin:  Really though, I appreciate your support...it means a lot to me! I swear, I'm going to quit hijacking your thread...but here's a few more pics:

I'm in the middle...

----------


## rodge

getnlarge you look awesome,great job.

-rodge

----------


## MrMent1on

> Thanks Big Bapper! I do figure. I love *watching* fitness, but the whole routine thing just isn't my style. 
> 
> A~ Quit talking me up! You're embarassing me  Really though, I appreciate your support...it means a lot to me! I swear, I'm going to quit hijacking your thread...but here's a few more pics:
> 
> I'm in the middle...


Hun you know your one person I dont mind hijacking my thread. i wanted to let everyone know how great you are. Hard work and dedication and you are one of us...... REPRESENT REPRESENT.

----------


## IBdmfkr

No doubt. Great work GetNlarge...

Back to MrM's thread though! How are things coming? Recent pics? What will be changing in the following weeks up to the show.?.

----------


## getnlarge18

Agreed! Have you had a chance to get your bodyfat taken? It would be great to have a way to really track your progress!

----------


## MrMent1on

> No doubt. Great work GetNlarge...
> 
> Back to MrM's thread though! How are things coming? Recent pics? What will be changing in the following weeks up to the show.?.


Bro you must have missed the recent pictures..(check date may 1st) I'm posting new pictures every monday night up to the show bro. as for diet changes. no changes until 8 weeks out. when I'll change my white rice and white potatos to brown rice and sweet potatos. Yes I'm still currently eating whites. No cardio until possibly 3 weeks out depending on how i'm looking.

----------


## MrMent1on

> Agreed! Have you had a chance to get your bodyfat taken? It would be great to have a way to really track your progress!


I'm going to call up these colleges in my area on monday again again to see if I can get an appointment to get that hydrostatic weigh-in. that would be so freaking perfect to know the true body fat percentage.

----------


## Big Bapper

> Thanks Big Bapper! I do figure. I love *watching* fitness, but the whole routine thing just isn't my style. 
> 
> A~ Quit talking me up! You're embarassing me  Really though, I appreciate your support...it means a lot to me! I swear, I'm going to quit hijacking your thread...but here's a few more pics:
> 
> I'm in the middle...


WOW........Thats a big deference between your Members thread pics and your comp pics. You come in very nicely getnlarge18. You have a nice balance going on and I am sure you will do very well in the Figure section. Agreed the Fitness section is good to watch but as I said to a fitness competitor I am training now you really have to be doing gymlastics from an early age to be able to get some of the moves so I am trying to get here into the toned figure section. Looking good getnlarge18 keep up the hard work.

----------


## MrMent1on

> WOW........Thats a big deference between your Members thread pics and your comp pics. You come in very nicely getnlarge18. You have a nice balance going on and I am sure you will do very well in the Figure section. Agreed the Fitness section is good to watch but as I said to a fitness competitor I am training now you really have to be doing gymlastics from an early age to be able to get some of the moves so I am trying to get here into the toned figure section. Looking good getnlarge18 keep up the hard work.


Oh great!!! why dont we just turn this thread into her thread  :LOL:  . Just joking bro. she has a bright future ahead of her in fugure. Pro potential.

----------


## Big Bapper

Sorry for the hijack.

----------


## MrMent1on

*10 WEEKS OUT 217 lbs*

Ok Bros its now 10 weeks out and I'm loosing a bit more weight than I wanted to. The trend seems to be 3 lbs a week. I only wanted to loose 1 to 2lbs a week, therefore I'll add a bit more carbs and protein and see if that does the trick. Workout is fine, reps are a bit lower but strengths still the same.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Looking great, keep it up Ment.

----------


## Iron freak

you the man,keep it up.

----------


## bigsd67

jesus bro...if i could look like that at 217lbs i would be a happy mo fo. lookin good

----------


## mwolffey

good look bro...everything is coming nicely, and the weight loss will probably slow in the next couple weeks as you know...your shape is dam good, and your leg seperation is coming in very nicely, keep it up brother

----------


## Big Bapper

Looking good to me.

----------


## skr0w

Looking great you should do very well. Ever think about doing National's

Money, Bodybuilding, and****ing = All that Matters!

----------


## MrMent1on

> Looking great you should do very well. Ever think about doing National's
> 
> Money, Bodybuilding, and****ing = All that Matters!


Yes I'll be doing 3 shows this year, I just decided to do the USA's since its 2 weeks after my first show this year then the Nationals in November in Florida.

----------


## rodge

keep up the good work bro,looking good.

-rodge

----------


## MrMent1on

> keep up the good work bro,looking good.
> 
> -rodge


Hey Rodge, whats up bro! thanks a lot fo rchecking in and for all the advice you offered.

----------


## doctorherb

right on track Ment!! stay focused!

----------


## Steele

i might have missed it, but could you give us an idea of how many sets/reps you are doing, how long the weight workout lasts, how much cardio and when, how different is this from your offseason workouts ... STEELE
keep up the journal, its motivating as hell

----------


## MrMent1on

> i might have missed it, but could you give us an idea of how many sets/reps you are doing, how long the weight workout lasts, how much cardio and when, how different is this from your offseason workouts ... STEELE
> keep up the journal, its motivating as hell


Well Steele I'll tell you what i do butone has to do what works for them as everyone is different.
WORKOUT
for large muscles I do 4 different exercises 4 sets on the first exercise (1 for warm up) then 3 sets the next 3 exercises, rep range is 6 to 8, if I get 10 then its too light. 
For small muscle groups I do only 2 exercises and call it a day. smaller muscles are worked out with larger muscle groups which in turn have th esmaller muscle groups well warmed up and ready to blast thru 2 exercises. I do not believe in light and high reps during competition prep I do as Ronnie Coleman does lift heavy all the way thru.
WORKOUT LOOKS LIKE THIS
Chest/Tri's
Back/Bi's
Shoulders/Traps
Quads
Hams/Calves
Workout last close to 1 hour 
I do not do cardio off season. during competition I go down to 3 weeks out before doing any cardio. hope that answers all your questions.

----------


## Steele

mr.mention,
sweet. thats similar to my way of training also. i am no newbie, but just wanted to see how others do it. i go by the philosophy that milos sarcev adopted from bruce lee (ie. try what works, make it work for you and disregard the rest) thanks for the info. -STEELE

----------


## DieselNYC80

Looking good my friend!!! 
You are a true freak and i love it!

Keep up the good work and i will be seeing you soon brudda!

----------


## C_Bino

Looking forward to the pics you post tonight man. How is everything going mentally as well, you feeling good man?

----------


## mwolffey

> Looking forward to the pics you post tonight man. How is everything going mentally as well, you feeling good man?



ditto...also, im not sure if you mentioned it before but are you doing "refeeds" or "cheat meals"...just curious cause i usually have to watch myself and only do a reefeed each precontest week :Frown:

----------


## MrMent1on

*9 WEEKS OUT 215 lbs*

For some reason the pictures didnt come out good today. Battery must be low. Well Another week has gone by and still slowely dropping. Not much else to say here. So feel free to ask questions.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

you look like an uber jacked version of my economics teacher haha. 



lookin sick man

----------


## mwolffey

legs look great bro, i really like your most muscular pose with the hand on the quad too... thats my favorite most muscular personally...keep up the good work...

----------


## doctorherb

> legs look great bro, i really like your most muscular pose with the hand on the quad too... thats my favorite most muscular personally...keep up the good work...



agreed...impressive

----------


## bigsd67

Have you taken measurments....arms, legs, chest, waist etc... I'm curious to know them only because you are already pretty lean (more than the average guy) but you still look incredibly thick (compliment). I'm just curious about your measurments to compare with others.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Agreed, bump for measurements! I'd like to know as well.

----------


## Big Bapper

Well he has the smallest waist I have ever seen for a light heavy. Great thickness in the Chest MrMent1on. Good overall package IMO. I think you are right were you should be at 9 weeks out. Even a bit ahead. Good work Bro, keep it up.

----------


## MrMent1on

> Have you taken measurments....arms, legs, chest, waist etc... I'm curious to know them only because you are already pretty lean (more than the average guy) but you still look incredibly thick (compliment). I'm just curious about your measurments to compare with others.


Quick measurments just taken 30 seconds ago just woke up about 15 minutes ago also.
Arms 19 1/2
Legs 27 3/4
waist 32
chest ---- no ones here to help me withthat so I'll get back to you on the chest later
weight on the scale dry and hungry as Fukc 213.5 lbs dry of no water.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

9 weeks out you already have no water?

----------


## IBdmfkr

Is there a good site to find out weight classes for novice/open/national level.. or does it change with each show? 213, lookin sick bro!

----------


## MrMent1on

> 9 weeks out you already have no water?


Bro when I say no water, I mean.. waking up after pissing all night without drinking any water for the day yet.

----------


## MrMent1on

> Is there a good site to find out weight classes for novice/open/national level.. or does it change with each show? 213, lookin sick bro!


All NPC shows are the same weight class, some shows however might cut out Welterweight which is between light weight an dmiddle weight but if its a pro qualifing show then all classes are in.

----------


## getnlarge18

Already seeing huge changes in those pics Arthur...what an inspiration. Gotta get my fat-girl butt back into a cardio routine...ugh. Keep up the good work!

----------


## chest6

> 9 weeks out you already have no water?


Like in the morning..no water. Happens to everyone

----------


## rodge

any updates?

-rodge

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Great progress so far Bro...looking right on the money, you are going to be unstopable...you are making me jelouse... :Smilie: 

Wicked work Bro!

----------


## mwolffey

im looking forward to the pics tonight bro...looking great so far

----------


## MrMent1on

*8 WEEKS OUT 212 lbs*

Update: 8 weeks out and still dropping around 3 lbs a week. Tomorrow I'm going on a 1 week vacation to florida, so I'll come back with a nice tan. who ever heard of anyone going on vacation in the middle of their diet. Well I'll still be going to the gym while there.. diet should not be a problem as I'll keep it as is.

----------


## Iron freak

looking good bro,have fun in florida.

----------


## C_Bino

Coming along nicely man. I like what I see, upper body you can definitely notice a change (forearms show a lot imo). Honestly man everything is looking proportional and nice.

Enjoy the vacation.

----------


## mwolffey

you are looking amazing bro...your shape is coming in nicely and your most muscular looks amazing...keep up the good work brother...and imo you are crazy for going on vacation in the middle of your diet...lol...but i know you will work your ass off down there, have fun bro and keep training hard

----------


## Random

Looking VICIOUS man! keep it up were rootin for ya!

----------


## getnlarge18

Looking fantastic Arthur! Definitely some great changes from last week. I'm seeing it most in your quads...but maybe that's just me?  :Big Grin:  Keep it up and don't let that vacation sabotage you! Have fun!!

~K

----------


## mwolffey

> Looking fantastic Arthur! Definitely some great changes from last week. I'm seeing it most in your quads...but maybe that's just me?  Keep it up and don't let that vacation sabotage you! Have fun!!
> 
> ~K



not just you...his quads do seem to be getting leaner and leaner

----------


## MrMent1on

*7 WEEKS OUT 210 lbs.*

Here is the deal. I went on a one week vacation. I got off my diet and ate whatever I wanted, however I did walk on the beach every morning to hold down the fat. I still lost 2lbs but a little smoother I think. probably lost some muscle mass. here are th epictures as of tonight.

----------


## Iron freak

looks good bro,still have plenty of time.hard to eat right on vacation.

----------


## rodge

don't get me wrong but how the f*ck can you go on vacation when you got such an important contest so close ahead. now use the physicly and mentalic rest you got to get back to bussines and kick eveyones ass in 7 weeks.

-rodge

----------


## C_Bino

Good stuff man. Hope you enjoyed the vacation because now its down to serious business my friend  :LOL: 

You are still is a good position to come in perfectly at 7 weeks out. Just dont go on vacation again...hahaha

Looking forward to the weeks to come.

----------


## mwolffey

just stay on track from here on out....i know you will bro

----------


## Random

Still plenty of time man....youll harden up in a week! Stay focused.....

----------


## MrMent1on

> don't get me wrong but how the f*ck can you go on vacation when you got such an important contest so close ahead. now use the physicly and mentalic rest you got to get back to bussines and kick eveyones ass in 7 weeks.
> 
> -rodge


LOL!! its a every year same time vacation thing. never did a show around vacation before. I figure I could pull it off if I walked the beach every morning. so now its back to business. I still think I'm ahead of myself.. so no worries bros.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

All is coming in Bro...looking good at 7 weeks out...hang in there and shoot if you need any motivation or anything at all...once again so far so good Bro, you will knock 'em dead...XXL

----------


## muscle1

ur conditioning doesn't look as good, but still looks awesome!!

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> ur conditioning doesn't look as good, but still looks awesome!!


He still has 7 weeks to go Bro...

----------


## WEBB

look sick bro...i am 3 weeks and i am at that condition...i iwsh i could have been at 7 weeks...your dedication and love for this sport is apparent...your gonna own that sucka... :LOL:

----------


## Death

Very impressive, will follow your thread, best of luck...

----------


## MrMent1on

*6 WEEKS OUT 208 lbs.*

Its time to turn up the diet a notch. I'm thinking to start doing some cardio in the morning, lets say 30 minutes 3 X Week. Then gradually add more days.. any thoughts? I missed my leg workout last week and m yfreaking legs shrunk. I cannot afford for that to happen.

----------


## MrMent1on

*6 WEEKS OUT 208 lbs.*

Its time to turn up the diet a notch. I'm thinking to start doing some cardio in the morning, lets say 30 minutes 3 X Week. Then gradually add more days.. any thoughts? I missed my leg workout last week and m yfreaking legs shrunk. I cannot afford for that to happen.

----------


## Random

Yea man at 3x a wk 30mins should definitely help without sacrificing any size...what are your base carbs at right now?

----------


## MrMent1on

> Yea man at 3x a wk 30mins should definitely help without sacrificing any size...what are your base carbs at right now?


Carbs were at 225gm now I'll drop it to 150 gm for the rest of the way.

----------


## mwolffey

ditto on the am cardio, that will def help out....looking good for 6 weeks bro, just dont go too crazy like i would with the cardio....lol

----------


## jstanier

Looking huge man!

----------


## MrMent1on

I wonder if I entered in a competition like this, would I come close to winning. last week I went to a competition and saw competitiors that looked worst then me at 6 weeks out. what are some of these people thinking..

----------


## Random

I know Bro! you never know what to expect tho so its best to shoot big and try to come in the best you can....keep it up!

----------


## MrMent1on

i would never go in half ass.. bu tI say this dude last week that has literally NO CUTS!! just FAT straight up fat. i twould have been nice if he was 10% but he must have been 30% NO JOKE

----------


## chest6

30% Rofl

----------


## Carlos_E

> i would never go in half ass.. bu tI say this dude last week that has literally NO CUTS!! just FAT straight up fat. i twould have been nice if he was 10% but he must have been 30% NO JOKE


I'm glad I ddin't go. Stayed home and watched my new HDTV.

----------


## MrMent1on

> I'm glad I ddin't go. Stayed home and watched my new HDTV.


Over all the show wasn't bad. So when are you getting back on the stage again?

----------


## Carlos_E

> Over all the show wasn't bad. So when are you getting back on the stage again?


Doing shows this fall.

----------


## MrMent1on

I love competing but taking off time is very important to grow. I took 10 months off and packed on some decent size. now I want to do 3 to 4 shows from july to november.

----------


## mwolffey

> i would never go in half ass.. bu tI say this dude last week that has literally NO CUTS!! just FAT straight up fat. i twould have been nice if he was 10% but he must have been 30% NO JOKE



ditto...come in shredded and you will look 10 times better :Wink/Grin:

----------


## mwolffey

looking forward to new pics bro!!!

----------


## MrMent1on

*5 WEEKS OUT 205 lbs.*

Not much to say except I'm still loosing a bit faster than I wanted, but I'm tired and dont really care. Started a little cardio this week to burn the final bit of fat around the stomach area. 3 days of cardio this week 4 days next week then 5 then 6 ect. Legs are getting small, thats the most devastating thing about this.

----------


## C_Bino

Looking great man. I can see what you mean about the legs (but only slightly) but its good that you are ontop of it and honest about it etc. I think you are still up on a lot of guys because you have such a small waist that even if your legs come in a little lighter than you would have hoped, your small waist in contrast to them still gives you a very nice X-frame. 

Keep the pics coming and keep training hard, it will all pay off. I know you got this one.

----------


## MrMent1on

> Looking great man. I can see what you mean about the legs (but only slightly) but its good that you are ontop of it and honest about it etc. I think you are still up on a lot of guys because you have such a small waist that even if your legs come in a little lighter than you would have hoped, your small waist in contrast to them still gives you a very nice X-frame. 
> 
> Keep the pics coming and keep training hard, it will all pay off. I know you got this one.


Thanks bro, very encouraging words. i'll just have to hit the legs harder so they dont go down more and see what happens.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Legs look great IMO to the rest of your body.. I wouldn't sweat it.

What are your current measurements btw?

----------


## mwolffey

damn....looking great bro...dont worry about yuor legs, they are looking much better imo, because the seperation you have is good...looking good bro, keep it up....i get the same way about my legs, they cant be big enough...lol

----------


## MrMent1on

> Legs look great IMO to the rest of your body.. I wouldn't sweat it.
> 
> What are your current measurements btw?


Arms are still 19 1/2"
Waist is down to 31"
Legs are suffering at 26 3/4 (lost a whole inch there) cant afford to loose any more in my legs I already feel they are too small.

----------


## Carlos_E

> Arms are still 19 1/2"
> Waist is down to 31"
> Legs are suffering at 26 3/4 (lost a whole inch there) cant afford to loose any more in my legs I already feel they are too small.


What were they your last show? Are they more now?

----------


## MrMent1on

> What were they your last show? Are they more now?


Yea, last show arms was 18" 
legs was 26" 
waist was 28"

----------


## Carlos_E

> Yea, last show arms was 18" 
> legs was 26" 
> waist was 28"


Nice improvements.

----------


## MrMent1on

I just started to do cardio monday, now I'm withering away , fukc! I lost freaking 4 lbs in the last 4 days I'm sitting at 201lbs this morning. upper body still looks huge. but scared for my legs.

----------


## muscle1

I feel the same way right now bro....i've lost about 8lbs in the past two weeks but my legs seem like there losing more size compared to my upper body, what's up wit dat?

----------


## *Alex*

> I just started to do cardio monday, now I'm withering away , fukc! I lost freaking 4 lbs in the last 4 days I'm sitting at 201lbs this morning. upper body still looks huge. but scared for my legs.


whats your plan?

----------


## MrMent1on

Just easy back off the cardio. keep in at 3 days a week instead of 5 days. add a bit more calories. I'm basically lean everywhere except my mid section so if there keep melting then I'm good

----------


## getnlarge18

Scary! Hang in there A, you'll need those wheels onstage. Keep up the good work...we're all behind you! <3 K

----------


## MrMent1on

> Scary! Hang in there A, you'll need those wheels onstage. Keep up the good work...we're all behind you! <3 K


Thank you hun. hope you liked your PM.  :AaGreen22:

----------


## Evil Predator

Man, congrats, your looking awesome! I just read this whole log!

Good luck with your show man, cant wait to see the final results..

----------


## MrMent1on

> Man, congrats, your looking awesome! I just read this whole log!
> 
> Good luck with your show man, cant wait to see the final results..


Thanks bro, 4 weeks out picture will be up tomorrow night.

----------


## MrMent1on

*4 Weeks Out 202 lbs.*

Everything is going good and on schedule. It is nice when people come up to me and ask me if I'm getting bigger. When I tell them no I've just lost 21lbs they are baffled. This week I'll do cardio 5 days at 30 minutes in the morning on an empty stomach only. 6 caps of BCAA, 200mcg of clen and 75mcg of t-3, down it with some water and be on my way. next week I'm contemplating on doing 45 minutes to 1 hour in the mornings. here is the photos as of 4 weeks out.

----------


## mwolffey

right on track ment....looking damn good brother

----------


## RailZ

Damn bro, your looking great! You keeping ur fullness while coming down, impressive!! I see them veins spreading out everywhere arms,delts,chest..Chest startions coming in nicely also..Keep going at it bro, I know you will be bringing that heat at all ur shows this year. Question tho, Why that high of clen ? 200mcg...?? I thought top end dosage is around 120-140mcg...or is clen not as strong as people make it out to be?? Anyway man, good luck, Hit me up on pm if you wanna talk. Your 4 weeks out, and im 5...So come back with some good news, and hopefully a week later I'll bring back some good news, What show are you doing in 4 weeks ?

-Mitch

----------


## Random

Now THATS what we're looking for!! ******* Great Man! Keep it up, looking right on track , i knew you had nothing to worry about, keep us posted man, all the best for the show brother....

----------


## SVTMuscle*

What is your diet looking like this soon out?

----------


## stayinstacked

Your looking killer, I wouldnt worry about the legs, they are so deep and cut that they dont look unproportional to your upper body at all IMO. I think your dialing in right on time.

----------


## muscle1

lookin damn good bro, ur legs are lookin great and i had to do a double take, u do look like u gained muscle, keep it up!!!

----------


## chest6

Lookin on track for 4 weeks out. You seem to drop bf fairly easily so I'm sure that cardio will work great. Just watch out for the muscle loss like you said you noticed with your cardio previously. Oh..and I dont see that you've lost much leg size. I did notice a tad awhile back when you mentioned it, but not anymore. Lookin a lot more vascular..keep it up!

----------


## MrMent1on

> Damn bro, your looking great! You keeping ur fullness while coming down, impressive!! I see them veins spreading out everywhere arms,delts,chest..Chest startions coming in nicely also..Keep going at it bro, I know you will be bringing that heat at all ur shows this year. Question tho, Why that high of clen ? 200mcg...?? I thought top end dosage is around 120-140mcg...or is clen not as strong as people make it out to be?? Anyway man, good luck, Hit me up on pm if you wanna talk. Your 4 weeks out, and im 5...So come back with some good news, and hopefully a week later I'll bring back some good news, What show are you doing in 4 weeks ?
> 
> -Mitch


Thanks bro. i'm trying to do my best. how is it going with you bro? did you do that warn up show? post some picture of your progress Mitch.

----------


## MrMent1on

Thanks Guys for all the positive comments. I'll tell you, you guys really push me, when I'm ready to cheat I tell myself no I have to see improvements in next weeks pictures cant let the bros down, so thanks for all the suppost. therefore next weeks pictures better be even more shredded

----------


## RailZ

> Thanks bro. i'm trying to do my best. how is it going with you bro? did you do that warn up show? post some picture of your progress Mitch.


Well bro, your doing great, and I will be there in nov...at nationals routing u on bro!!! I end up not doing the warmup show..wouldnt let me do the teen class, and didn't feel like jumping into mens...I'll start a log, and add some pics this weekend, anywho..back to you...Looking great!!! Can't wait for the final week, to see how things really kick in for you.

----------


## C_Bino

LOOK AT THOSE DELTS...Wow bro, thats one difference I could stop right off the bat, striations in the delts. Vascularity is really showing through as well in the arms.

----------


## MrMent1on

I just hope i could hold this size for another 3 1/2 weeks. that would be a good look on stage and very hard to beat. I'm working on it.

----------


## RailZ

how do you plan on running your last week prep for this show? Cause mine is getting close, just would like to see how the top dogs do thangs!

----------


## MrMent1on

> how do you plan on running your last week prep for this show? Cause mine is getting close, just would like to see how the top dogs do thangs!


PM me on that one, kinda too long.

----------


## MrMent1on

These last 3 weeks are dedicated to getting deep lines in my hamstrings and strated glutes then the package will be complete, that will also knock off the final 1 1/2 inch off my waistline. If I can to that and maintain my upperbody size and my legs then i'll be in heaven and i'll bring home a new IFBB pro card.

----------


## Random

That would be awesome man! Seriously i wish you the best man and i hope everything goes as planned, you look great and youre on your way to greatness!

----------


## MrMent1on

> That would be awesome man! Seriously i wish you the best man and i hope everything goes as planned, you look great and youre on your way to greatness!


Thank yo uvery much very much appreciated, I made a promise to myself. I will not stop until I turn pro. my only concern is to add some size on the wheels. I need some 30", lol that would be a good look.

----------


## Random

Yea man! Hit em hard this offseason! I think legs are my best bodypart, i got the shape and all as you certainly do,...i just need more size.....once you make the jump and get more size...especially with your small waist, it will be like making the jump to "light-speed" and youll get the ridiculous "look" that wins.

----------


## muscle1

what do u like 2 do to bring out your ham's and glutes these final 3 week??? Mr. M

----------


## stayinstacked

what show is it your doing if you dont mind me asking?

----------


## DizzyBoy

> *4 Weeks Out 202 lbs.*
> 
> Everything is going good and on schedule. It is nice when people come up to me and ask me if I'm getting bigger. When I tell them no I've just lost 21lbs they are baffled. This week I'll do cardio 5 days at 30 minutes in the morning on an empty stomach only. 6 caps of BCAA, 200mcg of clen and 75mcg of t-3, down it with some water and be on my way. next week I'm contemplating on doing 45 minutes to 1 hour in the mornings. here is the photos as of 4 weeks out.


You're looking awesome... Veins everywhere. I can't wait to see you in another week or two, gonna be crazy. GL on the pro card. If you come dialed for the show, u'll definately be a contender.

----------


## MrMent1on

> what do u like 2 do to bring out your ham's and glutes these final 3 week??? Mr. M


The only thing thats going to do that now my brother is CARDIO. have to turn up the cardio to 2 hours a day, here is where I might start to loose size, however I'd rather come in100% than to play the size game, the ultimate would b eto come in the size I am right now with striated glutes.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

4 weeks out look insane...and you couldn't say it better about the size game, so many guys would look so much better and place better if they only lost that last 5 lbs...so do whatyou have to do Bro...come in tightas shiat, which we can all tell you will be and win it all....once again looking great...right on schedule...XXL

----------


## Random

Hey MrMent...how often you carbing up every wk?

----------


## MrMent1on

> Hey MrMent...how often you carbing up every wk?


actually I keep my carbs over 200grams a day with 1 cheat day. so the cheat day would be a carb up day. somewhere around 600grams. My body needs carbs or I lose muscle also.

----------


## Random

Nice man! Yea ive still never been able to get myself to have a true cheat day in my contest diet, i certainly would like to! Maybe next year though.... These days i feel like death all day with short spurts of good moods! Well keep it up man, im looking forward to more pics!

----------


## MrMent1on

> Nice man! Yea ive still never been able to get myself to have a true cheat day in my contest diet, i certainly would like to! Maybe next year though.... *These days i feel like death* all day with short spurts of good moods! Well keep it up man, im looking forward to more pics!


Bro I remember those days. thats when I first started competing and I use to starve myself of carbs. Bro dont be afraid to experiment with your carbs, use a small show and play with your carbs and find what works best for you. New pictures will be up on Monday.

----------


## MrMent1on

> 4 weeks out look insane...and you couldn't say it better about the size game, so many guys would look so much better and place better if they only lost that last 5 lbs...so do whatyou have to do Bro...come in tightas shiat, which we can all tell you will be and win it all....once again looking great...right on schedule...XXL


Mike thanks a lot bro. three weeks cannot come fast enough. :LOL:

----------


## Random

> Bro I remember those days. thats when I first started competing and I use to starve myself of carbs. Bro dont be afraid to experiment with your carbs, use a small show and play with your carbs and find what works best for you. New pictures will be up on Monday.


Sounds good man, yea this time ive definitely added more carbs and good fats to my diet along with aminos...i think im doing pretty good so far just trying to finish it out...if i get too weak i think ill just add another steak a day...hopefully ill start seeing more changes, then i will add some carbs and cruise the last 2 wks till the show...cant wait for pics!

----------


## doctorherb

Almost there Ment....kick ass bro!

----------


## MrMent1on

*3 WEEKS OUT 200.5 lbs.*

OK Here is where I believe I plateau. I did cardio this last week and only lose 1.5 lbs. I'll continue to do cardio in the morning only and see where it takes me. only 1 inch left to take off my waist. currently I'm at 30inches. when I get to 29" I'm usually ready, When I drop my water I end up with 28"
Measurments
Arms 19.5
Waist 30
Legs 26.5 (not happy with that)
However looking at the pictures my legs are starting to look bigger because my waist line is getting smaller. 
Only a few weeks to go.

----------


## Random

There we go Man! Looking good, a little depleted but making awesome progress, yea your legs look better in these shots though and the waist is coming down too! Hang on man, couple more weeks, no prob...

----------


## MrMent1on

> There we go Man! Looking good, a little depleted but making awesome progress, yea your legs look better in these shots though and the waist is coming down too! Hang on man, couple more weeks, no prob...


Yea here is where I loose size if I'm going to loose any, over the next 2 weeks, but I'm not worried about it, rather come on shredded to death then bigger and smooth, lol. In any national competition, If you dont come in with striated gluts and deep lines in the hamstring, you might as well forget it.

----------


## Random

Yea man i agree, its like you gotta come in shredded near 100% before the judges even look at what kind of size you have....

----------


## C_Bino

Looking good man. Same as Captain said, it looks like you are a little depleted or shedding some water already. But everything is right on schedule.

I told you before man that x-frame of yours makes you golden, even if the legs come in a little lighter than you would have liked it doesnt show as much on you than it would a blockier square frame.

----------


## spound

> *3 WEEKS OUT 200.5 lbs.*
> 
> OK Here is where I believe I plateau. I did cardio this last week and only lose 1.5 lbs. I'll continue to do cardio in the morning only and see where it takes me. only 1 inch left to take off my waist. currently I'm at 30inches. when I get to 29" I'm usually ready, When I drop my water I end up with 28"
> Measurments
> Arms 19.5
> Waist 30
> Legs 26.5 (not happy with that)
> However looking at the pictures my legs are starting to look bigger because my waist line is getting smaller. 
> Only a few weeks to go.


Honestly bro, I think your legs look a lot better and these pics than they have before..not that they ever looked bad  :LOL:  You are right, the cuts are getting deep and it is making them appear larger...the sweet is more evident now as well. You are looking a lot tighter in your back and in your glutes this week. You can see where/how those glutes will tie in...looks good. Dont worry 1.5lbs is still a good drop, especially when you are already as lean as you are...still dead on... slightly ahead even IMO.

----------


## mwolffey

You look great bro... amazing shape and symmatry, just keep it up and keep your eye on the prize bro...you are almost there

----------


## Big Broker 1

looking great...good luck on your comp

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

I see that Mrmention is from NYC ...anyone know where his show is?? I'd love to go see it. Keep it up!!! your lookin dead on bro.AWESOME

----------


## Carlos_E

Team Universe July 14th-15th
Promoter: Steve Weinberger/Bev Francis Powerhouse Gym
516-933-1111

----------


## chest6

Lookin good. Legs may even look better even though they are losing size. I can tell your waist has gotten smaller and they tie in well. Lookin good..

----------


## MrMent1on

Thanks Fellas. I'm hanging in there. I weigh in on Thurdays July 13th so I'm actually 16 days out. I wish it would hurry up and get here already. Still have the last bit of fat to get rid of around my back side. that will get my waist line down to 29 inches then I'm ready.

----------


## Random

Looking forward to pics bro!!!

----------


## MrMent1on

Check back tonight around 10pm

----------


## JohnboyF

Mr.Mention you look amazing bro.. I have only seen these pics and the ones you posted with Cutler and Ronnie. Your a tru beast brother. Major vascularity and striations happening...

Throughout history, it has been the inaction of those who could have acted; the indifference of those who should have known better; the silence of the voice of justice when it mattered most; that has made it possible for evil to triumph.- Haile Selassie

----------


## MrMent1on

*2 WEEKS OUT 198 lbs.*

OK Bros actually a little under 2 weeks about 12 days. From these pictures it seems as if I can step on stage right now but I'm not done yet. I want to be more shredded. Just give me 7 more days of cardio and about 3 more lbs. less plus dried out and I hope to be unbeatable. 
I cant wait to step on stage. My only concern is to not peak too early and it seems as if I'm close to peaking. well we shall see. check out todays photos.

----------


## MrMent1on

Here is the difference between 12 weeks out and 2 weeks out.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Great transformation.. You're gonna do well.

----------


## Carlos_E

Are you looking at low light heavy or the top of middle weight?

----------


## mwolffey

you look amazing brother...you should come in drier than a bone....right on track, you are almost there bro, i wish i could be there to see you win

----------


## MrMent1on

> Are you looking at low light heavy or the top of middle weight?


I'm looking at about a weigh in at 190lbs then shittload back up to about 195lbs. for prejudging and about 200lbs. for the night show. remember weigh in is on thursday night prejudging is friday night and night show is saturday night

----------


## MrMent1on

> you look amazing brother...you should come in drier than a bone....right on track, you are almost there bro, i wish i could be there to see you win


Bro I'm confident I'll take the class. I'm just worried about the overall. I need that overall win..

----------


## Carlos_E

> I'm looking at about a weigh in at 190lbs then shittload back up to about 195lbs. for prejudging and about 200lbs. for the night show. remember weigh in is on thursday night prejudging is friday night and night show is saturday night



Ahh, I forgot the weigh in is on a dif day. I was thinking it's all on the same day.

----------


## IBdmfkr

What will you do to jump your weight back up after the Thurs night weigh-in?

----------


## guest589745

Man, yer inspring as fu*k. Great shape, hope ya take it all.

----------


## MrMent1on

> What will you do to jump your weight back up after the Thurs night weigh-in?


OK I dont do the traditional 3 day carb up. I'll deplete myself of carb Monday with only 50 grams of carbs then tuesday, wednesday and thursday no carbs at all. dropping water thurdays evening then friday morning its on I have a whole day to shittload & sodium load with pizza pie, cheese cake & doughnuts every 2.5 hours.

----------


## Random

Amazing! you look excellent bro youre gonna be great im sure!!! Any more shots?

----------


## MrMent1on

> Amazing! you look excellent bro youre gonna be great im sure!!! Any more shots?


Well here's 2 more

----------


## Random

OH HELL YEA!!!! looking amazing bro i cant wait to see how you look the day of the show, if only i could be there! im cheerin for ya man! Kick ass, great work and it shows from all angles...

----------


## Carlos_E

Back looks nice and wide. Nice work man!

----------


## spound

****in' righ tman, you are looking good. That waiste is TIIINNNYYYY!!!!
Good luck bro, I am rootin' ya on!

----------


## *Narkissos*

Gad!

I'm never posting pics again!

Big A.. i've been watching and i'm beyond impressed!

----------


## taiboxa

> Gad!
> 
> I'm never posting pics again!
> 
> Big A.. i've been watching and i'm beyond impressed!


and thats exactly why i never will either.. 
i got like 50lbs of LBM on him and yet HE STILL DWARFS ME.. lol i could never measure up to that



Props'N'Congrats to you on ur progress Mr.Ment

----------


## MrMent1on

> Gad!
> 
> I'm never posting pics again!
> 
> Big A.. i've been watching and i'm beyond impressed!


Thanks bro, I tried my best not to loose much muscle this time around and it seems to have paid off so far. I cant wait to get this sh!t over with..

----------


## MrMent1on

> and thats exactly why i never will either.. 
> i got like 50lbs of LBM on him and yet HE STILL DWARFS ME.. lol i could never measure up to that
> 
> 
> 
> Props'N'Congrats to you on ur progress Mr.Ment


Thanks a lot.. bro your funny, i've heard the trementous size you carry.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

Bro --you look awesome...I am going to try to be there for the show to see you win it all!!!!

----------


## MrMent1on

> Bro --you look awesome...I am going to try to be there for the show to see you win it all!!!!


Thanks man, I'm looking forward to winning it all.

----------


## bigsd67

Ment you are definitely gettin freaky lookin. I'm looking foward to your contest pics....good luck.

----------


## Smart-tony

You look crazy you will do good i know that as i'm a judge,best of luck!

----------


## MrMent1on

> You look crazy you will do good i know that as i'm a judge,best of luck!


Thanks a lot Smart Tony, good to hear that from a Judge, but Just dont wanna do just good I am going to win. i know it all depends on who shows up, lol.

----------


## Death

Hey Mr M. all the best mate, your hard work is going to pay off. I have been following this thread but i dont post much, i just like to read what is happening. For twelve weeks you compete against yourself, then on the day you compete with whoever shows up. Very best of luck, and who knows, one day i may post my pics on here, im about 10 weeks out of the state and 12 weeks out of the nationals that im giving a go again, allbeit 10 years after my last nationals......lol.

----------


## MrMent1on

> Hey Mr M. all the best mate, your hard work is going to pay off. I have been following this thread but i dont post much, i just like to read what is happening. For twelve weeks you compete against yourself, then on the day you compete with whoever shows up. Very best of luck, and who knows, one day i may post my pics on here, im about 10 weeks out of the state and 12 weeks out of the nationals that im giving a go again, allbeit 10 years after my last nationals......lol.


Well good luck to you too bro. your a vet so you know what has to bedone. if you need a hand just holla.

----------


## Carlos_E

Team Universe July 14th-15th
Promoter: Steve Weinberger/Bev Francis Powerhouse Gym
516-933-1111

For everyone attending here is the flyer for the show. To order tickets click here:

http://www.bevfrancis.com/images/071...verseflyer.pdf

----------


## RailZ

I wish I could come and root you on bro!!! I know you'll do great man!!! Your there bro, just show up..and that's that...Keep strong brother! 

MITCH

----------


## Prime

Bloody hell mate, looking awesome!
From the front you look as good as any top npc competetor i have ever seen, from the back you are not as standout, but thats me just being honest. There's no point just kissing you're arse.
Youre condition is spot on though, it's given me a reality check! I'm just under 4 weeks out myself and now realise i need to do alot of work if i want top get to contest condition. Good luck big fella.

----------


## MrMent1on

> Bloody hell mate, looking awesome!
> From the front you look as good as any top npc competetor i have ever seen, from the back you are not as standout, but thats me just being honest. There's no point just kissing you're arse.
> Youre condition is spot on though, it's given me a reality check! I'm just under 4 weeks out myself and now realise i need to do alot of work if i want top get to contest condition. Good luck big fella.


I agree with you bro, my front is more superior than my back, I acknowledge it, therefore I can do something about it, it just take some time..

----------


## FranKieC

Great job Ment! 

We are all pulling for ya bro..

----------


## Death

> Well good luck to you too bro. your a vet so you know what has to bedone. if you need a hand just holla.


Thanks Mr M. I just might take you up on that sometime, cant wait to see more pics..... cheers.

----------


## MrMent1on

> Thanks Mr M. I just might take you up on that sometime, cant wait to see more pics..... cheers.


Just keep checking. i'll have prejudging pictures by late friday night, on the 14th that is...

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Just keep checking. i'll have prejudging pictures by late friday night, on the 14th that is...


i can't wait  :Thumps Up:

----------


## Carlos_E

> i can't wait


I'm getting off work early that Friday so I won't be late for prejudging.

----------


## STYLE74

Hey good luck mr mention...looking good!!

----------


## getnlarge18

I'm loving the before-n-afters!!! Great work on your contest prep! I really wish I could be there to watch the Team U this year...I know a few girls who are competing as well and I hate to miss all the action! Good luck...you look lean, mean, and ready to bring it home!

----------


## MrMent1on

> I'm loving the before-n-afters!!! Great work on your contest prep! I really wish I could be there to watch the Team U this year...I know a few girls who are competing as well and I hate to miss all the action! Good luck...you look lean, mean, and ready to bring it home!


Thank you Miss, hope your onthe ball yourself, how's everything going with you? doing what your suppose to??

----------


## Carlos_E

Bump for updated picts!

----------


## FranKieC

I will bump also

----------


## C_Bino

Its getting close now man. All I can say is good luck and we know you are GOING TO WIN.

I will be awaiting the pictures with trophy in hand.

----------


## MrMent1on

Check back later and 1 week out pictures will be up. not much changes.

----------


## MrMent1on

*FINALLY 1 WEEK OUT 196 lbs. (actually 5 days out)*

OK Bros here we go, last week and its over. I thought I wouldn't see any improvement because I have to tell you July 4th Fcuked me up big time. Talking about th e4th being a big cheat day I ate whatever, then from there could not recover, meaning! I could not mentally get back in the groove of dieting. Every day after the 4th I have a cheat meal. the only difference is I was doing cardio morning and night still. If I was to tell you the sh!t I ate you all would curse me out so I'm not going to say. just know that I did improve regardless. take a look at the pictures just when I thought I could not get any better, the pictures tells me different.

----------


## doctorherb

The fourth hurt you more mentally than physically....Your on bro! Dont let the mind games fock up your mindset...Your going there to WIN the overall, nothing less...MAN UP!!

----------


## Random

Dude i think you look awesome man! Awesome, i think for the fun of it you should tell us what you ate!!!

----------


## spound

> *FINALLY 1 WEEK OUT 196 lbs. (actually 5 days out)*
> 
> OK Bros here we go, last week and its over. I thought I wouldn't see any improvement because I have to tell you July 4th Fcuked me up big time. Talking about th e4th being a big cheat day I ate whatever, then from there could not recover, meaning! I could not mentally get back in the groove of dieting. Every day after the 4th I have a cheat meal. the only difference is I was doing cardio morning and night still. If I was to tell you the sh!t I ate you all would curse me out so I'm not going to say. just know that I did improve regardless. take a look at the pictures just when I thought I could not get any better, the pictures tells me different.


I am gonna curse you out anywyas, b/c it downright pisses me off that you can eat like that and still look like that!! Ahhh!! jk bro, you DEFINATELY made more improvements, the hardness and grainyness are really becoming quite evident now. Waist is alot more tapered this week as well, and those glute/ham tie ins are looking great as well!! TOugh it out..almost home, then you can treat everyday like the 4th!!  :LOL:

----------


## MrMent1on

> Dude i think you look awesome man! Awesome, i think for the fun of it you should tell us what you ate!!!


Just for the fun of it, I'll tell you what happened after the 4th.... On Wednesday the 5th, I had a McDonales double hamburger, thurdays I had freaking frosted flakles and a double quarter pounder, friday more frosted flakes, saturday stopped at dunkin doughnuts and had coffee with cream and sugar and 2 boston cream. sunday I tried to be good and had only a small fruit bowl. so now today i'm suppost to go no carbs til thursday. after fcuking up myself with sugar, my body said HELL NO!! and I felt like total shit, so I had some oatmeal, but I've been good since then. so now all I had today in carbs was 50 gram of oatmeal. Tomorrow thru thursday I'll do no carbs, then shitload from thursday night because friday night is my prejudging. Sorry Fellas..... but look at the bright side, I killed myself with cardio and still dropped 2lbs, so now all I have to do is deplete and dry out and i'll be OK. i would not advise anyone to ever try this. sugar is like a drug. once to start to eat it again you cant seems to stop, lol. :LOL:

----------


## RailZ

> Just for the fun of it, I'll tell you what happened after the 4th.... On Wednesday the 5th, I had a McDonales double hamburger, thurdays I had freaking frosted flakles and a double quarter pounder, friday more frosted flakes, saturday stopped at dunkin doughnuts and had coffee with cream and sugar and 2 boston cream. sunday I tried to be good and had only a small fruit bowl. so now today i'm suppost to go no carbs til thursday. after fcuking up myself with sugar, my body said HELL NO!! and I felt like total shit, so I had some oatmeal, but I've been good since then. so now all I had today in carbs was 50 gram of oatmeal. Tomorrow thru thursday I'll do no carbs, then shitload from thursday night because friday night is my prejudging. Sorry Fellas..... but look at the bright side, I killed myself with cardio and still dropped 2lbs, so now all I have to do is deplete and dry out and i'll be OK. i would not advise anyone to ever try this. sugar is like a drug. once to start to eat it again you cant seems to stop, lol.


That just isn't right! lol

----------


## MrMent1on

> That just isn't right! lol


Mitch, do as I say, not as I do, lol.

----------


## RailZ

> Mitch, do as I say, not as I do, lol.


hahaha, You dont know how badly I want a burger,  :Frown: ...But I let you test out eating burgers 5 days out and still be dryer then 2 weeks out, LOL. Must be nice...gotta love genetics.. :Smilie:

----------


## Random

Ment1 LOL thats ridiculous, honestly i know i would never cheat on my diet because i know once i do its over!!! i figure i might as well stick to it...nothing away from you bro, you look INSANE! and next year ill take your advice and keep my carbs higher and im gonna try and incorporate planned cheat meals....keep postin pics man, we wanna see more!!

----------


## MrMent1on

Let me freak some of you guys out. I bet you guys had no idea my hair was so freaking long. Well guess what.... I'm cutting most of it off tonight. I'm cutting it up to my shoulders, Its too freaking long and its only hair, it will grow back.

----------


## Carlos_E

No bun this time around?

----------


## MrMent1on

> No bun this time around?


Bro the judges dont care too much for my BIG ASS bun. its a distraction to them. think of it like this. I'm in a line up of 8 and they call rear double bicep.. They have say 15 seconds to look at everyone, when they come to me the look at my hair first and by the time they look at my body another pose is called resulting in a lower score. so its time to cut it shorter and make my bun not so BIG.

----------


## RailZ

> Bro the judges dont care too much for my BIG ASS bun. its a distraction to them. think of it like this. I'm in a line up of 8 and they call rear double bicep.. They have say 15 seconds to look at everyone, when they come to me the look at my hair first and by the time they look at my body another pose is called resulting in a lower score. so its time to cut it shorter and make my bun not so BIG.


I need some locks!

----------


## Carlos_E

> Bro the judges dont care too much for my BIG ASS bun. its a distraction to them. think of it like this. I'm in a line up of 8 and they call rear double bicep.. They have say 15 seconds to look at everyone, when they come to me the look at my hair first and by the time they look at my body another pose is called resulting in a lower score. so its time to cut it shorter and make my bun not so BIG.


You know what? I agree. I've seen you in at least 2 shows where they made comments about you have best hair. We want to hear the comment BEST PHYSIQUE!

----------


## mwolffey

> Bro the judges dont care too much for my BIG ASS bun. its a distraction to them. think of it like this. I'm in a line up of 8 and they call rear double bicep.. They have say 15 seconds to look at everyone, when they come to me the look at my hair first and by the time they look at my body another pose is called resulting in a lower score. so its time to cut it shorter and make my bun not so BIG.



good call Ment....stay on track, you almost are there bro and you will win...keep you mind on that, nothing else...i wish i was like you though bro, if i cheated that bad 2 weeks out id be done :Frown:  ...it did not hurt you that bad at all, but dont fall off again bro....good luck Ment

----------


## RailZ

2wks out
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...2&d=1151975825

1wks out
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...3&d=1152573694

After all that eating, and tighter and dryer...geeez

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

I will be there saturday to see you & cheer you on bro!!! you look awesome!!!
you burger eating SOB!!! THATS SOOOOO NOT RIGHT!! All i see is FIRST for you bro.....see you there.

----------


## Jakt

holy shhhttttt u look nuts man..... did it pass when is it? (the show?)

----------


## Carlos_E

> holy shhhttttt u look nuts man..... did it pass when is it? (the show?)


Are you in NYC?




> Team Universe July 14th-15th
> Promoter: Steve Weinberger/Bev Francis Powerhouse Gym
> 516-933-1111
> 
> For everyone attending here is the flyer for the show. To order tickets click here:
> 
> http://www.bevfrancis.com/images/071...verseflyer.pdf

----------


## DizzyBoy

> *FINALLY 1 WEEK OUT 196 lbs. (actually 5 days out)*
> 
> OK Bros here we go, last week and its over. I thought I wouldn't see any improvement because I have to tell you July 4th Fcuked me up big time. Talking about th e4th being a big cheat day I ate whatever, then from there could not recover, meaning! I could not mentally get back in the groove of dieting. Every day after the 4th I have a cheat meal. the only difference is I was doing cardio morning and night still. If I was to tell you the sh!t I ate you all would curse me out so I'm not going to say. just know that I did improve regardless. take a look at the pictures just when I thought I could not get any better, the pictures tells me different.


Wow... I can't believe you cheated that bad and are still drier than you were last week. That's crazy. You are looking spot on man GL

----------


## DizzyBoy

> hahaha, You dont know how badly I want a burger, ...But I let you test out eating burgers 5 days out and still be dryer then 2 weeks out, LOL. Must be nice...gotta love genetics..


No burger for you!  :Big Grin:  A little birdie told me you are having doughnuts and icecream after your show?

----------


## Death

Thanks for the updated pics M, your are looking very good!....... best wishes for saturday.....

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

this coming saturday july 15th.

----------


## chest6

Ahh how can you cheat that bad and still lose weight?? ahh

----------


## MrMent1on

> Ahh how can you cheat that bad and still lose weight?? ahh


1 hour cardio in the morning on an empty stomach and 1 hour cardio at night with nothing but water before bed. But I'm back on track now.. Now on a 3 day no carb depletion.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Ment.. you do your evening cardio 3hrs after last meal (what does that meal include?) and then don't take in any nutrients at all? no aminos, just water?

----------


## RailZ

> Ment.. you do your evening cardio 3hrs after last meal (what does that meal include?) and then don't take in any nutrients at all? no aminos, just water?


he probolly does he evening cardio 1 hr after his last meal...and thats it..actully puts ur ass to sleep..but wake up few times during the nite, with stomach cramps..MORE WATER!

----------


## RailZ

Just a couple more days bro!!! I would give you a call after prejudging, but I don't wanna mess with your mindset..so you call me when you feel like it after prejudging..let me know how things went bro...ITS GETTING CLOSE..I think im more excited then your are..LOL

----------


## IBdmfkr

He probably does it about 3hrs after last meal actually, wait for ment's response.

----------


## MrMent1on

I really dont watch the time but I'd say it around 2 to 3 hours. Now dont get it twisted, I usually have a 0 carb shake after but I was just talking about when I did those cheat meals.

----------


## chest6

> 1 hour cardio in the morning on an empty stomach and 1 hour cardio at night with nothing but water before bed. But I'm back on track now.. Now on a 3 day no carb depletion.


Yeah, I'd do that and still wouldn't lose weight..different body types.

----------


## Random

Man Ment i gotta give you more props man, you look AWESOME BRO! whats your carb up plan this year?

----------


## scriptfactory

> Yeah, I'd do that and still wouldn't lose weight..different body types.


Same here. I get to 14-15% and just stop losing weight... Oh' wait. That's because I always get sick of dieting and eat Ben & Jerrys for breakfast, lunch and dinner!  :LOL:

----------


## scriptfactory

Wow, you are looking lean! Looking huge as hell, too! Excellent job.

----------


## MrMent1on

> Man Ment i gotta give you more props man, you look AWESOME BRO! whats your carb up plan this year?


my carb up it just straight up shittloading with pizza, cheese cake and doughnuts. starting friday morning because prejudging is friday night.

----------


## Random

I gotcha...yea i think this year im finally gonna hit it again completely full ill be using some donuts as well, Krispy Kremes are the only way to go!!

----------


## MrMent1on

> I gotcha...yea i think this year im finally gonna hit it again completely full ill be using some donuts as well, Krispy Kremes are the only way to go!!


I know Krispy Kream is th ebest way to go bu tthat sh!t is too sweet for me it actually gives me a headache, lol. too much sugar. boston cream from dunkin doughnuts are great that cream inside really fill you out.

----------


## Random

> I know Krispy Kream is th ebest way to go bu tthat sh!t is too sweet for me it actually gives me a headache, lol. too much sugar. boston cream from dunkin doughnuts are great that cream inside really fill you out.


Lol yea man they do get sweet! Last year i had 12 of them and it worked well until i introduced some ice cream which ill never do again! but hey you live and learn...and its all fun, cheesecake works good too, maybe ill swing over to dunkin donuts on sat morning...!!!

----------


## Random

MikeXXL recommends chips too! Ive never used chips but man, some Chilli cheese Fritos would hit the SPOT!!!!!!!!

----------


## MrMent1on

> Lol yea man they do get sweet! Last year i had 12 of them and it worked well until i introduced some ice cream which ill never do again! but hey you live and learn...and its all fun, cheesecake works good too, maybe ill swing over to dunkin donuts on sat morning...!!!


Ice Cream  :Hmmmm:  lol. keep it dry bro. dont talk about ice cream in these delicate times bro. i'm already *vulnerable.*

----------


## Random

> Ice Cream lol. keep it dry bro. dont talk about ice cream in these delicate times bro. i'm already vulnerable.


HAHAHA...yea man XXL stated that ice cream worked great for him, certainly not for me....

----------


## MrMent1on

> HAHAHA...yea man XXL stated that ice cream worked great for him, certainly not for me....


I dont doubt it. but you know, everyone's different. For me, I'll keep it dry.

----------


## Random

Good call, you ever use chips bro?

----------


## RailZ

Shouldnt be vulnerable after ur few days of treats, haha.

----------


## RailZ

> Good call, you ever use chips bro?


Some good salted chips for snacks..salt and vinager

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> HAHAHA...yea man XXL stated that ice cream worked great for him, certainly not for me....


The time it worked for me i was overdehydrated so basicly it just replanished my intracellular fluids that i lost through diuretics, but i would not recomend it to anyone else as it is risky...

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> Wow, you are looking lean! Looking huge as hell, too! Excellent job.



INCREDIBLE, perfect phsique for shiatloading...you will kick some seriouse ass there Bro...no luck needed...YOU ARE READY!!!

Go get'em....XXL

----------


## MrMent1on

> Good call, you ever use chips bro?


Yes bro. potato chip are ideal for drying out. I eat chip on the day o fcompetition. also if you use hot peppery chips you get vascular from the heat, lol. works well.

----------


## MrMent1on

> INCREDIBLE, perfect phsique for shiatloading...you will kick some seriouse ass there Bro...no luck needed...YOU ARE READY!!!
> 
> Go get'em....XXL


Thanks Mike, I'm bringing home the gold.

----------


## getnlarge18

> Thanks Mike, I'm bringing home the gold.


Damn right. :P

----------


## spound

I would stay away from dairy as much as possible for your shitload. Pizza should be okay, but not in huge amounts b/c of all the cheese. I know, soem may jump on my ass for this, but let me explain....The dairy has casein in it and dairy tends to "gum" up in the stomach and intestines and take longer to digest.....causing blockage and slower absorption and distension of the lower abdomen and intestines. This can make it very difficult to control you abs/waistline in your posing, such as side tri and ab/thigh poses. The slower breakdown of dairy will also slow down the absorption of other nutrients which is what YOU DO NOT want during a shitload...the whole point of the shitload is to fill out glycogen stores as quickly as possible, the dairy kind of defeats this IMO. Also, I know it may sound gross, but bro, a glycerol suppository will work wonders during a shitload, it will keep things moving through you at a steady pace and keep you from getting bound up, too distended, or stomach discomfort, as well as help you get down more carsb, b/c lets face it, all that sugar and fat is not gonna be moving fast without fiber and water....two things there is not much, if any, of in a shitload. Take these thoughts into consideration.

----------


## MrMent1on

> I would stay away from dairy as much as possible for your shitload. Pizza should be okay, but not in huge amounts b/c of all the cheese. I know, soem may jump on my ass for this, but let me explain....The dairy has casein in it and dairy tends to "gum" up in the stomach and intestines and take longer to digest.....causing blockage and slower absorption and distension of the lower abdomen and intestines. This can make it very difficult to control you abs/waistline in your posing, such as side tri and ab/thigh poses. The slower breakdown of dairy will also slow down the absorption of other nutrients which is what YOU DO NOT want during a shitload...the whole point of the shitload is to fill out glycogen stores as quickly as possible, the dairy kind of defeats this IMO. Also, I know it may sound gross, but bro, a glycerol suppository will work wonders during a shitload, it will keep things moving through you at a steady pace and keep you from getting bound up, too distended, or stomach discomfort, as well as help you get down more carsb, b/c lets face it, all that sugar and fat is not gonna be moving fast without fiber and water....two things there is not much, if any, of in a shitload. Take these thoughts into consideration.


I usually eat pizza for the sodium, cheese cake for the fat and doughnuts for the sugar. I will cut back on my pizza and not intake too many slices. your reasoning make good sense and I'm all for good knowledge. I never had that problem in the pass but maybe I could have looked better if I did less, so I'll do less this time around and see what happen, probably eat a bullion cube to make up for the sodium, lol.

----------


## Random

Spound...good points man, ive used pizza in the past, along with cheesecakea and both seemed to work great, who knows though if me or Ment could have looked better without all that cheese, keep it up Ment, im with ya suffering! Lets see some more pics too!

----------


## MrMent1on

Good Morning... 2 days out and I just did my last morning cardio session. can't say I will miss it at all, lol. 1 more night cardio session and I'm dont with cardio til the next copmpetition which wont be til next year the same time, if I dont come away with the overalls here. doesn't make sense to do anymore shows unless its a national show for my pro card.

----------


## RailZ

> Good Morning... 2 days out and I just did my last morning cardio session. can't say I will miss it at all, lol. 1 more night cardio session and I'm dont with cardio til the next copmpetition which wont be til next year the same time, if I dont come away with the overalls here. doesn't make sense to do anymore shows unless its a national show for my pro card.


1 more session of cardio!!! It's getting close..IIght, now its time for me to hit my 1 hr cardio, lol..I'll be back

----------


## Carlos_E

> Good Morning... 2 days out and I just did my last morning cardio session. can't say I will miss it at all, lol. 1 more night cardio session and I'm dont with cardio til the next copmpetition which wont be til next year the same time, if I dont come away with the overalls here. doesn't make sense to do anymore shows unless its a national show for my pro card.


How many nationals shows have you done?

----------


## timtim

great work mrmention, good luck. how tough is this show going to be for you to take the overall?

----------


## MrMent1on

> How many nationals shows have you done?


Actually I've only done 1 national show. A non pro card show. Jr. USA's 2005. The only difference with a national show is everyone is tight.

----------


## MrMent1on

> great work mrmention, good luck. how tough is this show going to be for you to take the overall?


Bro it all depends on who shows up. I say my chances are in the 90% so that very high.

----------


## spound

> Spound...good points man, ive used pizza in the past, along with cheesecakea and both seemed to work great, who knows though if me or Ment could have looked better without all that cheese, keep it up Ment, im with ya suffering! Lets see some more pics too!


Yea, it shouldnt be a HUGE problem either way, but it would make a SLIGHT improvement on your waistline. You never know, I just like to play it safe, it may help you keep that extra .5-1" of waistline sucked in while posing. I dont think cheesacake would be a problem, I would jsut be worried about the actual CHEESE on pizza, which isnt THAT much unless you have like 6-8 slices LOL. I had a personal pan on my shitload and even that small amount caused a little more distention than I hoped for. I ate tons more b4 that (other foods) with no distensions, then i had those 4 small pieces and was a little distended, which I did not like. I had a small amnt of cheescake and it made no difference. Definately stay away from ice cream or milk (obivously) or cottage cheese and things of that sort though. I stuck to cookies, doughnuts, pancakes, waffles, syrup, bacon, sausage, homefires w/ ketchup, cinnamon rolls, pop tarts, craisins, a few over medium eggs, jolly ranchers (kept mouth wet), buttere, fully loaded potatoe, salted most foods, etc etc.

----------


## RailZ

> Bro it all depends on who shows up. I say my chances are in the 90% so that very high.


Bro you will do great! Your a top contender...Everyone is gonna be tight since its a national show, so they will look for other things, your symmtrey..ur shoulder to waist ratio, etc...full muscle bellies and your small joints, all ur tools that you have will come thur...keep a clear mind, you know what you got..fri nite at prejudging give it your all...You got it bro...Keep it bro!!

----------


## MrMent1on

> Yea, it shouldnt be a HUGE problem either way, but it would make a SLIGHT improvement on your waistline. You never know, I just like to play it safe, it may help you keep that extra .5-1" of waistline sucked in while posing. I dont think cheesacake would be a problem, I would jsut be worried about the actual CHEESE on pizza, which isnt THAT much unless you have like 6-8 slices LOL. I had a personal pan on my shitload and even that small amount caused a little more distention than I hoped for. I ate tons more b4 that (other foods) with no distensions, then i had those 4 small pieces and was a little distended, which I did not like. I had a small amnt of cheescake and it made no difference. Definately stay away from ice cream or milk (obivously) or cottage cheese and things of that sort though. I stuck to cookies, doughnuts, pancakes, waffles, syrup, bacon, sausage, homefires w/ ketchup, cinnamon rolls, pop tarts, craisins, a few over medium eggs, jolly ranchers (kept mouth wet), buttere, fully loaded potatoe, salted most foods, etc etc.


Yep! good advice bro, well taken.

----------


## RailZ

I was just wondering..What music your gonna pose to at the night show?? I just picked out my music for my show..gonna start practcing my routine a lil more untill the show.

----------


## MrMent1on

> I was just wondering..What music your gonna pose to at the night show?? I just picked out my music for my show..gonna start practcing my routine a lil more untill the show.


Wanna hear something funny.. I didnt even start to practice yet. I did pick out music I cant even pronounce its like a symphony, then drop into LL Cool J control myself. I'll see if i can send a music file to you.

----------


## getnlarge18

> Wanna hear something funny.. I didnt even start to practice yet. I did pick out music I cant even pronounce its like a symphony, then drop into LL Cool J control myself. I'll see if i can send a music file to you.


Haha...can't WAIT to hear this one!! Good luck this weekend A...send a girl a text if you remember after judging! This is the fun part...so enjoy it.

----------


## MrMent1on

I'm going to weight-in about 2 hours from now just trying to piss out some water. started pissing at 201lbs. down to 197lbs now, so I' can weight in at any time now.

----------


## RailZ

> I'm going to weight-in about 2 hours from now just trying to piss out some water. started pissing at 201lbs. down to 197lbs now, so I' can weight in at any time now.


Hell yah bro!!! Top of the lightheavies...big improvements..

----------


## Carlos_E

Very nice! Snap some picts of yourself at weigh in. I'd like to see how different you look tomorrow.

----------


## Random

Same here, Best of luck man, even though its not luck really, you put the time in, seriously man, kick ass!!!!

----------


## mwolffey

good luck bro with the weigh in tonight...you are almost there brother

----------


## MrMent1on

> Very nice! Snap some picts of yourself at weigh in. I'd like to see how different you look tomorrow.


My girlfriend is at work so I'm going by myself. wont be able to take any pictures. :What?:

----------


## MrMent1on

Sh!t, I'll bring the camera anyway, might see someone I know. Be back later bros.

----------


## MrMent1on

OK Bros. I weighed in at 194lbs. didnt finish pissing out all my water. I'll be dry by tomorrow morning. I peeped the light-heavy and heavy weight line up, Looks lik eabout 15 to 20 competitors in each, those two are the biggest classes. I was so ampted when I was coming home that I started headed to the gym bu tthen I thought about it and thought that I dont want to have any blurred striation I want them crisp and clear so I turned back. also thought of doing one more session of cardio but quickly caught myself. so now I'm just going to lay back and chill and watch a movie til I fall asleep then tomorrow morning it's breakfast as IHOP. On my way home I stopped my Junior and got 2 slices o fcheese cakes (those of you in NYC who know what I'm talking about please testify) the worlds best cheese cakes $6.25 a slice wow.

----------


## RailZ

> OK Bros. I weighed in at 194lbs. didnt finish pissing out all my water. I'll be dry by tomorrow morning. I peeped the light-heavy and heavy weight line up, Looks lik eabout 15 to 20 competitors in each, those two are the biggest classes. I was so ampted when I was coming home that I started headed to the gym bu tthen I thought about it and thought that I dont want to have any blurred striation I want them crisp and clear so I turned back. also thought of doing one more session of cardio but quickly caught myself. so now I'm just going to lay back and chill and watch a movie til I fall asleep then tomorrow morning it's breakfast as IHOP. On my way home I stopped my Junior and got 2 slices o fcheese cakes (those of you in NYC who know what I'm talking about please testify) the worlds best cheese cakes $6.25 a slice wow.


Nice..It's all "cake" from here bro..Have fun tommorow...and get some pics up from ur load...You'll be nice and full..ha

----------


## Random

Awesome man keep us posted! Cant wait!!!

----------


## Carlos_E

> OK Bros. I weighed in at 194lbs. didnt finish pissing out all my water. I'll be dry by tomorrow morning. I peeped the light-heavy and heavy weight line up, Looks lik eabout 15 to 20 competitors in each, those two are the biggest classes. I was so ampted when I was coming home that I started headed to the gym bu tthen I thought about it and thought that I dont want to have any blurred striation I want them crisp and clear so I turned back. also thought of doing one more session of cardio but quickly caught myself. so now I'm just going to lay back and chill and watch a movie til I fall asleep then tomorrow morning it's breakfast as IHOP. On my way home I stopped my Junior and got 2 slices o fcheese cakes (those of you in NYC who know what I'm talking about please testify) the worlds best cheese cakes $6.25 a slice wow.


You went to Jrs? Means you were out my way. Good luck and see you tomorrow. 

Take some picts!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Wanna hear something funny.. I didnt even start to practice yet. I did pick out music I cant even pronounce its like a symphony, then drop into LL Cool J control myself. I'll see if i can send a music file to you.


Would you mind sending a music file to me too man?

I'd love to hear the song you picked out  :Thumps Up:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Very nice! Snap some picts of yourself at weigh in. I'd like to see how different you look tomorrow.


That would be cool indeed.

Good luck Big A

----------


## MrMent1on

Woke up this morining dry at 191lbs. Put on my first coat this morning. second coat at around 4pm just before heading down to prejudging meeting, only going to do 2 coats of pro-tan then I'm good. Went to IHOP had a stake, eggs, hashbrowns and pancakes, feening for some water, could not finish it all, so saved some for the next 2 hours. I'll also hit the tanning salon to try to pull any last bit of water I'm still holding.

----------


## RailZ

> Woke up this morining dry at 191lbs. Put on my first coat this morning. second coat at around 4pm just before heading down to prejudging meeting, only going to do 2 coats of pro-tan then I'm good. Went to IHOP had a stake, eggs, hashbrowns and pancakes, feening for some water, could not finish it all, so saved some for the next 2 hours. I'll also hit the tanning salon to try to pull any last bit of water I'm still holding.


LOL, I bet that IHOP tasted great...I want some...thats for sure..lol...

----------


## FranKieC

What a great log this has been..Good Job Ment

----------


## DizzyBoy

GL bro, any chance we'll see any photos of you all carbed up? I'm interested to see how much you fill out!

----------


## rodge

good luck bro.


not that you need it. you'll gonna take home a pro card  :7up:  

-rodge

----------


## copenhagen

hope everything goes as planned bro, good luck to you

----------


## mwolffey

Todays the big day mr ment....go knock em dead bro

----------


## MrMent1on

REALITY CHECK.
Last night at prejudging I got BLOWN OUT. I didnt even make top 5. NO EXCUSES I just got straight up beat. they were just better. a class of 17. the top 5 were 5'6" and thick as hell. so back to the drawing board. this is how it is at a national level. I did my best but this year my best was not good enough. I believe in order to win I'll have to come in around 215lbs for my 5'9" frame. However I'd like to thank you guys for behind me and all the suppose you have given me. Sorry I couldn't bring it home, maybe next year.

----------


## scriptfactory

> REALITY CHECK.
> Last night at prejudging I got BLOWN OUT. I didnt even make top 5. NO EXCUSES I just got straight up beat. they were just better. a class of 17. the top 5 were 5'6" and thick as hell. so back to the drawing board. this is how it is at a national level. I did my best but this year my best was not good enough. I believe in order to win I'll have to come in around 215lbs for my 5'9" frame. However I'd like to thank you guys for behind me and all the suppose you have given me. Sorry I couldn't bring it home, maybe next year.


Sorry to hear that. You have what it takes to compete at that level so don't give up! I definitely need to see pics of the guys that beat you...

----------


## IBdmfkr

Very supprised to hear that, you must've had some freaks in your class. Also 3inches makes a big difference, goodluck next year Ment!

----------


## Carlos_E

I was there. You look great but not big enough for you height at national level. I thought some of those guys were shorter than me. I'm 5'6". I was surprised by your call out. You were totally over looked.

----------


## Carlos_E

> Sorry to hear that. You have what it takes to compete at that level so don't give up! I definitely need to see pics of the guys that beat you...


Call out picts are here:

http://www.graphicmuscle.com/index.c...visionName=Men

----------


## copenhagen

> REALITY CHECK.
> Last night at prejudging I got BLOWN OUT. I didnt even make top 5. NO EXCUSES I just got straight up beat. they were just better. a class of 17. the top 5 were 5'6" and thick as hell. so back to the drawing board. this is how it is at a national level. I did my best but this year my best was not good enough. I believe in order to win I'll have to come in around 215lbs for my 5'9" frame. However I'd like to thank you guys for behind me and all the suppose you have given me. Sorry I couldn't bring it home, maybe next year.



atleast your honest with yourself bro, i ****in like that. I know that your probably motivated like a mother****er to get to the next level.

----------


## scriptfactory

> Call out picts are here:
> 
> http://www.graphicmuscle.com/index.c...visionName=Men


Some of those light-heavies look incredibly huge for their weight. Damn.

----------


## Prime

From those pics it looks like you got some pretty shitty call outs.

----------


## Carlos_E

> Some of those light-heavies look incredibly huge for their weight. Damn.


Thats who I will be up against in November.

----------


## mwolffey

keep your head up brother...you will come back better than ever at your next comp, and this comp will give you the motivation to do so

----------


## Carlos_E

Arthur's picts are up.

----------


## MrMent1on

> I was there. You look great but not big enough for you height at national level. I thought some of those guys were shorter than me. I'm 5'6". I was surprised by your call out. You were totally over looked.


Yea bro I'll just have to come back bigger and better next year. This was actually good for me because now it put things into prespective and i'll now do what has to be done. it was a tough class.

----------


## timtim

thats the way the nationals are. they are ALL huge at every weight class.

the areas you want to bring up, from looking at the callout picks and back to yours: calves, hamstrings, quads. in that order. the upper body will become more dense, which is the only thing you lacked, the shape, size , and symmetrey are all there. but 5'9" is tall. you need the density to place. 

great work. your so close to where you need to be. 1 or 2 more years and you should be right where you have to be.

congragulations on putting together a really solid prep period. all the groundwork is set for you to win in the near future. you should feel very proud.

----------


## Carlos_E

I'm going over the pictures on graphic muscle. What the hell is up with the photographer? 

He has multiple pages (25 & 30 pictures) of the 2 White guys who were called out in th first group but 1 page (12 pictures) for each Black guy when the 2 Black guys were called out 1st and 2nd which usually means they're 1st and 2nd place. They even took a 2nd look at Darrell Hobson, the guy calld out first.

????

This photographer has issues. He did the same thing in middle weight.

----------


## Carlos_E

By the way. I'm not sure if you heard me. I was down front row 7 yellin' like a fool for you.  :LOL:

----------


## MrMent1on

> thats the way the nationals are. they are ALL huge at every weight class.
> 
> the areas you want to bring up, from looking at the callout picks and back to yours: calves, hamstrings, quads. in that order. the upper body will become more dense, which is the only thing you lacked, the shape, size , and symmetrey are all there. but 5'9" is tall. you need the density to place. 
> 
> great work. your so close to where you need to be. 1 or 2 more years and you should be right where you have to be.
> 
> congragulations on putting together a really solid prep period. all the groundwork is set for you to win in the near future. you should feel very proud.


 







Good call bro your right on the money. I know what I have to do and it might take a few more years but it will be done. Thanks again.

----------


## doctorherb

keep ya head up AG!

----------


## Death

Congratulations are still in order M, you did a great job with your physique and looked impressive! Well done mate....

----------


## chest6

Damn..lookin at the pics Carlos posted you look huge. That is some TOUGH competition..damnn. I bet you'll be extremely motivated for next year tho... :Thumps Up:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> keep ya head up AG!


Ditto.. i've been there.

Eat and come back stronger.

Nark

----------


## STYLE74

Looking damn good mr mention!!!

----------


## Big Bapper

Well Done MrMent1on, That was one good line up.

----------


## Random

Nice Job man, you look real good, were all proud of ya here, stay focused man, rest up then train hard bro!

----------


## MrMent1on

Thanks Bros. All you guys thank you for being there for me and pushing me and helping me out. It was a learning experience. national level is another world, lol. I'm going to rest for about 2 months and get my receptors fresh and hit it again for 10 months to do it all over again. hopefully 10 lbs bigger.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

I dont care what place you came in bro...you looked totally sick & ripped up.you should be proud of how you looked..they just overlooked u.great job

----------


## Carlos_E

> they just overlooked u.


Yes they did. Take a look at some of the guys who placed higher. it doesn't make sense. Taller than him, half the mass and same conditioning.

This guy placed higher???
http://www.graphicmuscle.com/photos/712/Men/jn63550.jpg

----------


## doctorherb

> This guy placed higher???
> http://www.graphicmuscle.com/photos/712/Men/jn63550.jpg


hehehe....yeah, AG beat him for sure...oh well, you got to mark it off as a learning experience and move on. 


DONT GET DISCOURAGED BRO!!!!!

----------


## Big Bapper

> Yes they did. Take a look at some of the guys who placed higher. it doesn't make sense. Taller than him, half the mass and same conditioning.
> 
> This guy placed higher???
> http://www.graphicmuscle.com/photos/712/Men/jn63550.jpg



Now I am mad......

----------


## MrMent1on

> Now I am mad......


Thats how it goes, you've been there. But I'm not mad. Just ensure me to come in bigger & better next year. Failure is essential to discovering strength.

----------


## DizzyBoy

> Thats how it goes, you've been there. But I'm not mad. Just ensure me to come in bigger & better next year. Failure is essential to discovering strength.


That's an admirable outlook bro... I have a show this weekend and hopin I place well.

----------


## C_Bino

Hey bro you looked great, you gotta give yourself credit man. But I like your attitude as well, you are gonna come back f*ckin bigger and better for next year, and we will still be here behind you bro.

If I can add any constructive criticism merely to help you out for next year is that your back side got you beat, the glute/ham/calves. Your quads and upper body development are spot on bro.

You know all this anyways, so like I said before just use this as fuel for your workouts for the next year and you will have it. Good showing my friend, again you looked awesome. Your an inspiration to many.

----------


## Big Bapper

> Thats how it goes, you've been there. But I'm not mad. Just ensure me to come in bigger & better next year. Failure is essential to discovering strength.



Thats the attitude Bro. Respect.

----------


## Big Broker 1

You looked great, keep up the hard work and soon enough you will have 1st place......

----------


## MrMent1on

FINAL PICTURES (6 Hours before stage)

Here are some final pictures. These pictures were 6 hours before I went on stage.

----------


## RailZ

> FINAL PICTURES (6 Hours before stage)
> 
> Here are some final pictures. These pictures were 6 hours before I went on stage.


Damn, now thats what im talking about, sliced and diced...You look great bro..I just can't understand ur placing bro..overlooked big time!!! Don't worry next year..you will be up another weight class...with the new added mass at ur height..there will be no overlooking you bro..you did one hell of a job..

mitch

----------


## copenhagen

nice, the width of your lats with your waist size looks SICK!

----------


## doittoit

I'm no BB judge, but u have an amazing physique and awesome potential, just stay motivated and big things will come!

----------


## DizzyBoy

> FINAL PICTURES (6 Hours before stage)
> 
> Here are some final pictures. These pictures were 6 hours before I went on stage.


You looked fantastic. What was your waist size bout 28? I can't understand why some of those guys placed above ya. You looked awesome and will be 10x better next year. GL in the offseason.

----------


## Jakt

look sick, i'm jealous, i need to get my ass that shreeded!!!! lol

----------

